# Engineers Unveil Particle Accelerator on a Chip



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Engineers Unveil Particle Accelerator on a Chip.



> *Zipping ions down a MEMS racetrack could lead to portable particle beams*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

